
Twitter Scam: Elon Musk is not giving you free ETH, one tweet scammed 155 ETH - longstaff2009
https://medium.com/coinremix/twitter-scam-elon-musk-is-not-giving-you-free-eth-one-tweet-has-collected-155-eth-and-counting-2f52fe35b5a8
======
siruncledrew
A single tweet scammed over $120k. That is insane how easy it is to do that
with basically no recovery options.

